# comic book in the worx - Salt of the Sky



## salxtina (Feb 2, 2016)

So this is an idea that I've had for a while that I'm finally bringing to fruition... a story about some local wingnuts, students, and a traveler named Arnica, who have to protect their town from a secretive biotech/intel corporation called ACTIAS that threatens them with both gentrification and nanotech plagues.

Paulene, an actor/poet, is working at her dayjob 






...while students Naomi and Rafael return from winter break.











Also, homeless deities walk through the city performing rituals to protect the balance of space-time 





...and Paulene's visions come to life:





More soon... As I go along, I'm posting these over at http://salchristina.tumblr.com/tagged/art ... All feedback welcome.


----------



## Tony Pro (Feb 2, 2016)

Sounds hella original! I can't get enough of black and white comics. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## creature (Feb 2, 2016)

Salt of The Sky...

that sounds fucking sweet, sweet, sweet..

copyright that line & title, sister!!

copyright it!!


----------



## creature (Feb 2, 2016)

Ahhh.. Neruda ... ahh.. he beat you to it..

sweet, & sweet & go you...

the art is great accompaniment, sis......


----------



## salxtina (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks y'all! Yeah, I want to scope out the different small press / indie comic fairs this year to see what other people who make this stuff are up to... I'm geeking out about CAKE in Chicago. X-)


----------



## dirty andy (Feb 4, 2016)

Finish it I'll buy enough for distro when my income tax comes in!!!!


----------

